
VW Says Emissions Cheating Was Not a One-Time Error - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/11/business/international/vw-emissions-scandal.html
======
jacquesm
I just wrote a blog post about this, frankly I don't believe a word of their
explanation:

[http://jacquesmattheij.com/volkswagen-and-the-blame-the-
engi...](http://jacquesmattheij.com/volkswagen-and-the-blame-the-engineer-
game)

If the engineering department by its lonesome could do this then VW was out of
control and had a completely incompetent compliance department. By far the
simpler explanation is that they were ordered to do so from above.

Don't they understand that by continuing these games it is only getting worse?
In the long term they'll have to admit it came down from the top if they want
to rescue the VW brand they're doing enormous damage here.

